# Wochenkurs/Online Zusmarshausen Einblicke



## Brot (8. August 2012)

Hi,
Ich mach gerade einen Wochenkurs im "Fischerhaus Rothsee Zusmarshausen", dazu möchte ich euch gerne mal einen kleinen Einblick geben.
Erstmal zur Information, ich mache dort den Kurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Onlineprüfung.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht fertig, aber als erster bericht taugt das glaub ich schon ganz gut.

Kursleiter: E. Endres
Spezieller Gewässerkunde und Recht/Pflege Ausbilder A. Hippeli

Die Anmeldung erfolgte online (link sollte bekannt sein). Danach folgten noch ein paar telefonate mit dem (sehr sympatisch klingenden) Herr Endres und reger E-mail Kontakt #6

Die Kursstätte ist das Fischerhaus am Rothsee, beides sehr ansprechend, schön und gemütlich.
Nach der sehr freundlichen und persönlichen Begrüßung durch die Herren Endres, Hippeli (2.ter Vorstand) und dem 1. Vorstand Baldauf wurden wir in die Örtlichkeiten eingewiesen (zur allgemeinen Erleichterung: Kaffee und 1l Wasser sind umsonst (je Tag) anderes Sprudelzeug 1€)

Jaa dann ging es auch schon los mit Gewässerkunde und Schutz/Pflege 5 Stunden Theorie und eine Stunde Praxis direkt am Gewässer.

Tag 2: 
Weiter geht's mit Schutz und Pflege bis Mittag.
Bis hier hin hat der Herr Hippeli gesprochen und ich muss sagen: Klasse einfach Klasse! Informativ, sympatisch und kein Einschläfernder Unterricht :l
Nachmittag:
3 Stunden Fischkunde bei Herr Endres sind angesagt.
Naja Fischkunde halt ;-) aber dennoch gut erklärt
Danach zur "Entspannung" 2 Stunden Gerätekunde (Praxis + Theorie) am Wasser

Tag 3:
Bäääm 6 Stunden Fischkunde |motz: Erstmal nen Kaffe, sonst geht da nix :m (es gab auch 3 Filme, auch sehr gut)
Als Entspannung zum Feierabend gab es wieder eine Stunde Gerätekunde (Praxis + Theorie) am Wasser.

Tag 4:
Hier war (Zucht und) Recht angesagt, viel Text, aber recht angenehm zu verstehen.

Tag 5:
Der Tag aller Tage.
Erstmal Gerätekunde in der Theorie (Die Funktionsweisen der Unterschiedlichen Köder z.B.)
Nach der Mittagspause kam dann das (mein persönliches) Highlight. Fliegenfischen!
Dazu kam jemand (der Name ist mir abhanden gekommen  ) uns in die Materie eingewiesen hat, anschließend durften wir uns selbst an der Rute versuchen. Super erklärt und mit was für einer Geduld er es gemacht hat... so macht es richtig Spaß #6
Am Ende vom Tag sollte jeder von uns noch eine Regenbogenforelle richtig töten und ausnehmen.

Es kommen noch Bilder von dem Kurs, sobald ich sie habe lade ich sie hoch
Grüße Tom


----------



## Brot (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wochenkurs/Online Zusmarshausen Einblicke*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Kurs:

Die Kursstätte
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/8531/cimg1185tx.jpg

Herr Hippeli
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/6249/cimg1079gd.jpg

Herr Hippeli beim Praxisunterricht
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/9646/cimg1092e.jpg

Wir beim Fliegenfischen 
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/751/cimg1116e.jpg
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/126/cimg1126c.jpg

Fischeschlachten unter Anweisung von Herrn Baldauf
http://img69.*ih.us/img69/1154/cimg1142ih.jpg
jetzt geht's aber los  (Im Hintergrund ist Herr Endres zu sehen)
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg545/scaled.php?server=545&filename=cimg1143f.jpg&res=landing
http://img844.*ih.us/img844/5758/cimg1163s.jpg
Fertig 
http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9564/cimg1165c.jpg

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/7386/cimg1182l.jpg


----------

